# Pier and Surf Get Together



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Since everyone has the Matapeake blues, why not get together Saturday morning for a little catch-and-release striper fishing?

I'll be there...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I might just have to do that.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Sounds like a great idea, but I regret I will not be there. We will be fishing in VA thur-sat. Have fun and throw the poachers over the pier rail.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... I wish I could be there but made plans already. Next time...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I like the "Poachers over the rail" bit! 

You guys have fun in VA and clean up on those killer croakers at Sandbridge for us.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sandcrab -- I like the "Poachers over the rail" bit! 
Maybe you can give away a free combo set up to the person who throw's the biggest Poacher over the rail. Please take PIC"S

Have a great time .
T<--->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Pic of the poachers floating out with the tide. That would be a good pic


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

How about you get a certificate and free P&S hat for pic of every poacher over the rail


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

you guys better watch it. I've been wanting some P&S gear but can't really afford it. I might just get myself killed trying to throw some 300 + poacher over the pier!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Husky you are quite thin, you might want to wait for backup from sandcrab or axon and I. The only thing i am worried is we start doing this and the coast guard has to come out b/c 3/4 of the people on the pier are in the water.  Shoot axon better watch out I might throw him off the pier just so I can get me some free stuff.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

thin? come on, I'm husky.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We don't have to throw them into the water, we have other options.

1. Cuff them to the pier until the DNR guys show up. I have 150 lb test wire I use for shark leaders that would make excellent handcuffs.

2. They can hold on to all the floating trash in the water that has spilled from the overflowing garbage pails on the pier.

3. I have a pier gaff that we could use to catch-and-release them if they fall into the water and can't swim.

We have options...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sandcrab, what types of trash cans do they have on the pier? I am willing to go out and buy another one if you think it would help in reducing the trash in the water.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice thought...They have two 55 gal type trash cans. The problem is that the city is a *S-L-A-C-K-E-R* when it comes to emptying them!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey guys don't throw themin the water..We are fighting a pollution problem now..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

JC,

You're right! We can save them for the shark chum at AI during the Summer!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Looks like its going to rain on Saturday.

-John


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

And this means...?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Haa haa...  

that's what I say about rain. Unless there is thunder, tornado, hurricane...


----------



## Hunts_man (Mar 6, 2003)

Where is the party going to be held on the pier Saturday? I want to join in on the toss the poach ceremony.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tides for Matapeake, Kent Island starting with March 29, 2003. 

High 2:29 AM 
Low 8:49 AM
High 3:35 PM
Low 9:43 PM

Guess I'll be there sometime between the high and low tides in the AM.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Noonish? Why is it that the tides never seem to agree with when I would like to fish?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Anyone interested in going Friday night? Since they are calling for thunderstorms Saturday afternoon I think I may go down Friday night and catch both sides of the 2:29AM high tide. I don't mind fishing in the rain but I shy away from thunderstorms. If anyone else wants to go I plan on getting there around midnight and fishing till about 6 in the morning Saturday. If no one else is going I'll just wait until next weekend.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Yo catman! I saw a guy get struck by lightning on the beach at North Wildwood when I was 16 or 17 -- he was about a 1/4 mile down the beach, but it definitely looked like something to avoid (I don't know what his fate was, but he wasn't moving when they "jeeped" him off the beach!) Just have to remember that you are the tallest thing around, and a nine foot rod doesn't help. Lot's of golfers (is that what they're called?) fall victim to lightning when reluctant to leave the fairways.

You're decision to fish tonight may be a double blessing -- sometimes the fish go on a "binge" before a major storm. Good luck, and post your results!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Guys,

Fish were there - No rain. See fishing report. If only it was opening day!


----------

